# Voip-Dialer



## Anonymous (6 März 2005)

Ich habe eben von einem Bekannten gehört, das es die ersten Voip-Dialer geben soll. Ist kein deutsches Tool. Das Teil soll auf dem Rechner nach entspr. Programmen suchen, sich die Nutzerdaten schnappen und wild auf teure Satnummern und Inseltelefone callen. Nun die Frage:
Das geht doch nur, wenn man ein Guthaben auf dem Account hat (z.B. Sipgate) oder?

Joachim F.


----------



## Reducal (6 März 2005)

Könntest Du den Sachverhalt mal etwas präziser darstellen? Mir scheint hier einiges durcheinander gewürfelt zu sein.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (6 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eben von einem Bekannten gehört, das es die ersten Voip-Dialer geben soll. Ist kein deutsches Tool. Das Teil soll auf dem Rechner nach entspr. Programmen suchen, sich die Nutzerdaten schnappen und wild auf teure Satnummern und Inseltelefone callen. Nun die Frage:
> Das geht doch nur, wenn man ein Guthaben auf dem Account hat (z.B. Sipgate) oder?


Nein, so ein Teil kann telematisch auch Dein Konto leerraeumen und Dein Haus anzuenden...
Aber mal im Ernst: wie soll so ein Teil mehr Geld ausgeben koennen als Dein Accountguthaben? Ausser natuerlich, man hat bei sipgate die automatische Kontenaufladung aktiviert. Dann ists dumm gelaufen... 
Allerdings halte ich die Existenz eines solchen Trojaners fuer ein Geruecht, bis es aus serioesen Quellen Hinweise darauf gibt. Erstens lohnt sich das nicht ob der bisher relativ geringen Verbreitung von VoIP, und zweitens waere da ein Ausspaehen von Homebanking Programmen sicherlich gewinnbringender... 
TSCN


----------

